# RG Body Templates?



## Panterica (Apr 26, 2009)

Where can one buy RG Body Templates for a build? kinda want to make my own guitar as soon as possible, mainly for fun. so...help appreciated 
6 and 7 string btw


----------



## Andrew_B (Apr 27, 2009)

well it depends what you want.....

if your looking for a body template/trem template/neck template/pickup templates/cavity templates etc all in one..... good luck....

i dont think i have ever seen anyone selling rg templates...
theres a bloke on here who does custom rg bodies is there not?
maybe send him a pm and see if he can hook you up....

other than that .... a google search may bring you to a 6 string rg template.....


----------



## Panterica (Apr 28, 2009)

hmmmm, damns it


----------



## synrgy (Apr 28, 2009)

Step 1: get a big piece of cardboard and a pencil.
Step 2: go to local guitar store, ask them to let you trace one of the guitars on the cardboard.
Step 3: trace the guitar onto the cardboard.
Step 4: do you see yet where I'm going with this?


----------



## hufschmid (Apr 28, 2009)

synrgy said:


> Step 1: get a big piece of cardboard and a pencil.
> Step 2: go to local guitar store, ask them to let you trace one of the guitars on the cardboard.
> Step 3: trace the guitar onto the cardboard.
> Step 4: do you see yet where I'm going with this?





Thats how its done....

Later on you can then transfer it onto somethng thicker like plexiglas etc... 

Or even stainless steel like I do for my routing templates


----------



## Panterica (Apr 29, 2009)

ah

maybe not GC, i doubt they r cool enough to let me do that
C&M maybe


----------



## synrgy (Apr 29, 2009)

Panterica said:


> ah
> 
> maybe not GC, i doubt they r cool enough to let me do that
> C&M maybe


 

GC let me do it. I guess it depends on the employee(s) you talk to. I've spent a considerable amount of dough on gear at my local GCs, so they're usually really nice to me.


----------



## Andrew_B (Apr 29, 2009)

my very first guitar build many years ago was based on a lespaul double cut...

back then i opened the picture in paint and resized it untill it looked right (going by pickup spacing and bridge spacing) and traced it section by section off of the screen lol......

now days i do my own designs ... no more screwing around building copies 

hey Patrick.... im getting steel templates made in the next few weeks! finally!!!!


----------



## leandroab (Apr 29, 2009)

i thought of just gutting down my rg7321, tracing everything down, and then putting everything back together


----------



## hufschmid (Apr 29, 2009)

Andrew_B said:


> im getting steel templates made in the next few weeks! finally!!!!





next thing you know luthiers suppliers will offer steel templates


----------



## canuck brian (Apr 30, 2009)

<style type="text/css"> </style> <script language="Javascript"> </script> <META NAME="Title" CONTENT="Guitar Building Templates"><META NAME="Description" CONTENT="Templates for building your own electric guitar. Many popular styles. We also carry gui







I have this template CNC cut. It's awesome. I've done all my RG bodies with it and the other templates come in handy for other cavities, necks and covers. Great guys to deal with and a good product. 

Steel templates? Have fun with that if the router bit contacts the steel directly.


----------



## hufschmid (Apr 30, 2009)

not if you use a straight bit and a guide working on an oversised template 

Been using them for over 10 years and just had this neck template made....


----------



## canuck brian (Apr 30, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> not if you use a straight bit and a guide working on an oversised template



That's entirely true. I use flush bits on a router table though so the idea of a steel template scares the shit out of me.


----------



## hufschmid (Apr 30, 2009)

For the neck template its not really a problem if you use the stew mac flush bits....

I put some masking tape on the edges as a cushion just in case...


----------



## scott from _actual time_ (Apr 30, 2009)

canuck brian said:


> http://www.guitarbuildingtemplates.com
> Great guys to deal with and a good product.


my experience with them was 100% opposite. 

their Tele template had a pretty big error in it, i pointed it out after discovering it the hard way , and they basically told me to piss off.

so if you do deal with them, buyer beware. (and don't trust their Tele template....)


----------



## canuck brian (Apr 30, 2009)

scott from _actual time_ said:


> my experience with them was 100% opposite.
> 
> their Tele template had a pretty big error in it, i pointed it out after discovering it the hard way , and they basically told me to piss off.
> 
> so if you do deal with them, buyer beware. (and don't trust their Tele template....)



That's the way it goes sometimes....considering who just told me this, i'm probably going to avoid them now.


----------



## Andrew_B (Apr 30, 2009)

yea i wouldnt use steel templates on a router table..... not smart at all....

getting things cnc'ed and laser cut is a win some lose some deal....
unless you stress to the technician that these have to be PERFECT.... 
you will end up with bodgy work....
they get paid either way....
sad but true, people dont give a shit....

if you do your own cad work or send them templates to copy (as i just found out Pat did lol...)


----------



## hufschmid (May 1, 2009)

Andrew_B said:


> yea i wouldnt use steel templates on a router table..... not smart at all....
> 
> getting things cnc'ed and laser cut is a win some lose some deal....
> unless you stress to the technician that these have to be PERFECT....
> ...



but your getting laser cut steel templates made right? you just told us in an other thread? did you contact them?


----------



## plyta (May 1, 2009)

Here is your 6string RG body with old square bolt pattern:




I'm not exactly sure, but 7string and 8string bodies are simmilar length and width if not identical (although cutaways differ).


----------



## Andrew_B (May 1, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> but your getting laser cut steel templates made right? you just told us in an other thread? did you contact them?


 

i should have expressed myself better......
when i say i wouldnt use steel templates on my router table, 
i simply mean i will only use them with my handheld router 

yes im hopefully getting some made up 
i need to do some drawings


----------



## hufschmid (May 1, 2009)

Andrew_B said:


> i should have expressed myself better......
> when i say i wouldnt use steel templates on my router table,
> i simply mean i will only use them with my handheld router
> 
> ...



I only use a handheld router...


----------



## scott from _actual time_ (May 1, 2009)

canuck brian said:


> That's the way it goes sometimes....considering who just told me this, i'm probably going to avoid them now.


my experience was just one data point, but i'll never use them again.

and steel router templates scare the shit out of me too!  i have nicked a few of my templates on occasion and was damn glad they were only MDF. and damn glad i have back-up copies of all of them.


----------



## Andrew_B (May 1, 2009)

if your nicking your templates you are using the wrong length bit/not setting your depth properly/not routing steady/dont understand howto use a router properly......

(no offence)

learn about your router....
learn about routing....
safety is always the number 1 rule..... 

i have 3 routers,
a big triton that has a delayed startup so it doesnt kick,.... its good shit.... 
and for 400 bux ... you would want it to be.... 
that one ussually stays mounted in my table unless i need to do free hand plunge routing (rare)....

i rout my necks and bodies on the table...

i also have a small makita, and a medium sized skill router which i use for most of my hand held work..... (pup cavities, neck pockets, control cavities, etc)

but seriously, if your nicking templates, you should really step back and re think what your doing and understand the concequences,
if that router spins around and hits you.... your a gonner.
(some of the photos i saw while i did my work place safety/oh&s training was enough to scare the shit out of me and make me one of the safest people alive)

one important thing that people dont understand, 
you have to keep a hold of the router untill it has stopped spinning....
i see so many people turn the router off and pull it out of the freshly cut cavity while its still spinning and have the bit hit the cavity....
idiots...


moral of my story..... be careful and be smart 
rant over


----------



## synrgy (May 1, 2009)

Andrew_B said:


> moral of my story..... be careful and be smart


----------



## scott from _actual time_ (May 1, 2009)

Andrew_B said:


> if your nicking templates, you should really step back and re think what your doing and understand the concequences...


puh-lease.  thanks for the lecture, Captain Safety, but i understand how to use a router quite well. like most every human, i've made a few mistakes, but never the same one twice. why don't you check out my work before you decide to lecture me again:


----------



## Andrew_B (May 1, 2009)

lol you missed the "no offence" part 

in no way did i say your work isnt good 
looks good to me....

was just giviing some advice,
if you dont want to take it, thats ok.... 
im sure a newbie will stumble across it and save himself a trip to hospital or something 

im not here to fight dude.... 
got better things to do than be another keyboard warrior


----------

